# The Inserection and Invasion of Malmoris( a white cap RP)



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

The planet Malmoris, Listed in imperial records as a hive world, this water world is one such planet in the imperium where the sacurfice of a milion imperial soldiers is worth but a day's work on this lowly planet. in recent years the planet Malmoris has been gearing up to populate newly discovered planets just beyond it's subsector inside a great nebula discovered by the exploritor fleets of the mechanacus. for the past 50 years the planet has been preparing it's population to send it's canadates to the newly discovered world of Abal, a very promising world for the imperium to act as a mining world. because the two worlds are so similar, Malmoris was selected to be the parent world for Abal. 

that was all untill the inserection. the hive cities of Malmoris revolted, some unknown spark set off a mass revolution inside the planet's 3 hives. normaly this would be met with quick and severe conciquences, however, Malmoris held a very potent defencive measure from orbital bombardment... the oceans themselves. balistics had a nasty tendancy to break up and disentagrate on impact, and plasma or light based weapons only served to convert a decent amount of ocean to steam... a more direct approach was needed, the cities themselves would have to be retaken.

unfortunately for the imperium, there were not many trained for aquatic combat, few groups still trained for it given the mass majority of the battles happend on the ground and not in the water. the tenth bragade of aquatic warriors from the planet Atlanta were too far out, nearly on the other side of the galaxy as Malmoris, thier responce would take far too long. sending in the regular troops of the imperial guard would just be sending them to their deaths pointlessly, hte chance of them actualy making it into the hives was slim to none. the guard faught by any means nessassary, and this fight required a more specalized assault. even the meighty aquatic legion of Posida was too far from the fight, as it would take them five years to get there... to the leaders of imperial command, it seemed that short of calling in space marines who may be able to get in to the hive world and put a stop to it there were no units of apropriate streingth around to retake the hive world. that was untill the 12th day of searching through the imperial records. an astaroid field oddly still called "pandora" was found to have a force able and trained for the odder missions. 

Imperial records showed that the pandorans imperial guard still trained in the boarding of space hulks, salvaging of ships in space, and other acts within the void itself, however it was also noted, that they excelled in aquatic missions or hazardous enviorments. the only down side was that the force was small in comparason with the rest of the units of imperial guard. they did not have the numbers of the death korps of krieg, nore did they have the shere power of force of the steel legion or cadian units.... but they would have to do...

Imperial command sent word to the aptly named former planatary govoner of the pandoran astroid field with a troop order. they would require a sizeable force, one pandora would be hard pressed to provide... this troop order was in the form of a request... noting that they needed every able body pandora could muster to retake the hive cities of Malmoris. the govoner was given a dossia of the planet and the information the high command could offer so the govoner could start a propaganda campaign... the high command fully expected to have to make a mandatory conscription order... they never expected to have a responce so soon from the govoner... the pandorans rallied to the cause, and for once, people were turned away at the recruiting booth who were able bodied so as to not destabalize the population, pandora would supply the forces needed in the largest fight of their history. not since the destruction of their planet has pandora devoted so many forces to a single cause... 

Pandora pulled every last troop it could, the imperial high command estimated that it was devoting nearly 70 percent of it's force to the Inserection of Malmoris, a cripling action by the pandorans... 

days later... the pandoran fleet emurged from the warp in force. Pandora was set to invade Malmoris in force. they would take the planet hive by hive... 
========================================================
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
========================================================
Imperial Records Template:
Name:
Age:
Sex:
Rank: White Cap or Commissar Cadet
Wargear: For discription of wargear see wargear section
Biography: you're all relitively new to the guard and this will literaly be your first engagement. describe your life before the call to arms was given for pandora, describe how you reacted to the propoganda of the Malmoris Inserection, where you first discovered the recruitment posters, was it within the mines of pandora? was it in the old hive ruins over the barely functioning vox system as you were scavanging for supplies? or was it in one of the mandatory grapnel ball games? did you find out about it in the bar? your choice realy. also if you're a commissar cadet you guys should know the drill, obvously you're in the commissar program, but you guys are free to pick the regiment in which you come from why were you on pandora? you can be a pandoran commissar but you dont have to be, why did your commissar decide to put in the papers to join the fight? how do you feel concidering this is the largest military engagement pandora has entered since the destruction of pandora several dozen centuries ago. 
========================================================
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
========================================================

Imperial Records Squad Qahnaarin Dossia
_Commissar Cadet -----
_Data file Corrupt, attempting repairs
_Data file Corrupt, attempting repairs
_Data file Corrupt, attempting repairs
_Data file Corrupt, attempting repairs

========================================================
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
========================================================

Aquatic Invasion Armory:

The pandorans have several specalized weapons at their disposal for standard infantry when an aquatic engagement is required. they are as follows. 

the Ronaaz rifle/carbine: a rifle devoloped for aquatic missions. even though the pandorans dispise projectile weapons as they tend to not work all that well in space, they arent so stupid to try and fire a las weapon underwater, nore standard stubber weapons either. this weapon fires a solid metal spike, like a crossbow bolt or an arrow of old. the good thing about this weapon is the rounds can be recovered after each use and it's also a silent weapon, making it very adept at infeltration missions where stealth is esential.

the Grah shotgun: using the same type of munitions as the Ronaaz, the Grah fires six spikes in a cone like a shotgun. the down side is while it packs more punch, the user of the shotgun has to charge the weapon for two seconds before they can fire. 

Konahrik heavy weapons platform: called the warlord by other members of the imperium, acurate as that's actualy what it translates to, this weapon system fires 6 inch spheres down range that explode into a field of spiked shrapnel. the weapon resembles an auto cannon in a sense, and is just as awkards and heavy. while the other two spike based weapons are stealthy in a sense, the explosion caused by the detonation of the spheres is actualy quite loud, like thunder in the distance. the rounds are set to detonate at a set range away from the person fireing the weapon to minimize the risk of them being killed by their own weapon as the round detonates down range. that being said, if something is hit before the detonation range, it is like being struck by a 6 inch cannon ball. 

Kron promethium thrower: no imperial regiment would be complete without a flamer. the blend in this weapon is actualy capable of burning under water just as well as it would above land. how it works only the mehanacus knows. 

the pandorans also are known to carry their standard ozz pattern weapons on aquatic missions. for information on the ozz weapons if you're not familiar with them. PM me. 

all munitions for these weapons are held in a "drum" or a "cilinder" of sorts, somewhat like a revolver near the back of the weapon to maxamize mobility. the weapons are also powered by the same power source for las weapons, LasPacks. the las packs last about two drums before they need to be replaced. 

for melee weapons, please see to the imperial guard weapon list here
http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Imperial_Guard_Weaponry#.T_N01vXAxz8
or if you prefer here
http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/wiki/Imperial_Guard_Wargear
========================================================
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
========================================================

Note on attire: i'll be trying to get a few images of the pandorans armor here for reference. in the meantime, try and think of an amalgam of mass effect, deadspace, and the helghast. the suits are designed to be hermetically sealed, so they function in space, water, and toxic enviorments. for more info on the suits, PM me with any questions.

Note On Naming: people from pandora mostly have German first names and draconic last names. draconic being language of dragons for those of you who havent played DnD or any other fantasy roleplaying game. what dragon language you use is up to you, you can use DnD's dragon language, skyrims drangon language, ect. 

Psycology: the pandorans are from a shattered world. literaly their world was shattered, the planet literaly cracked asunder. as such the live on the remains of the planet, large asteroids that each still maintain their own atmosphere. this is called the pandoran astaroid field. to keep his citicens motivated and able to survive, the former planetary govoner (as it's not a planet anymore) dictates that once a day, pandorans must bather to "play" a game of grapnel ball. this is in essence kinda like football/rugby mixed with quidich from hary potter.... minus the brooms. you ardent flying through the air, you're swinging through it. he does this as he is aware to survive on the shattered world, you must be ready to adapt at a moments notice. the floor could give way in the ruins you're exploring, you could have latched onto an edge that crumbled, or you could be floating through the sky trying to latch yourself to ground as the gravitational fields of two continents overlap each other and things are sucked towards the middle. so as such, everyone "of age" so to speak is an athlete. even as children you were using a grapnel to maneuver around. it's like an extension of your body almost. as a people pandorans submit more people to the imperial guard than is recommended for their planet given their population as they wish to serve their god emperor in any way they can. this "zealous" nature has lead to an inquisitorial investigation to test for chaos taint. the investigation deemed that they were inocent of the taint of chaos for the most part... and that their zealous nature to serve while admirable, was unhealthy. 

in terms of punishment for commissars, execution is an absolute last resort due to their small numbers. as such, commissars find new ways of punishment, the most famed of such, is sentencing a guardsmen to "Punt Gun Duity". a guardmen with punt gun duity must lug around a weapon larger than themselves in most cases, that is esentialy an over sized shotgun. this blunderbuss is as heavy as it is loud, emencly so. the guardmen is tasked with carrying the munitions and the weapon. luckly the legs of the weapon were designed into it. although commissars are known to find other punishments for the guardmen, the least of which is latrine duty as always.


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

I'll think about joining this one


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

i like the look of this. The arn't enough basic IG RP's around. But i have a few quick questions.

Are the 'white cap's' basically the same as the Cadian White Sheilds?

Are the comissiar cadet's just what they sound like?


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Das, I would join but the pandorans are becoming old. You've put up what? 4 rps? That's only counting Pandoran ones and only one got off the ground and it ended after a short while, partly because I didn't post but still


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Is there any more fluff for these IG? I think they sound pretty cool and am seriously tempted by this RP. A little more intel on them would be the tiebreaker.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

you do have a point there friend. the last one died souly because you failed to post... shame, shame on you

to be more acurate the last one died because it was poorly written. but as for the crabs becoming old? i felt the same way about the lanterns for a bit, that it was starting to feel old. held the contest, no one got any final works in and nothing realy happend. then i finaly got some art of them and things just kinda exploded a bit. i'm hoping the same thing happens with the crabs. if not i have a backup plan i'm working on, only thing i'll say on it is they're called the red skull legion, another group of IG. 


as for white caps, white caps are esentialy raw recruits, fresh meat, shinies, that sorta thing. you know, fresh out of boot camp.
as far as commissar cadets, pretty much. here's link to the wiki, but some may prefer the lex. they both however have pretty much the same exact information in the long run. 
http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/wiki/Commissar


the main downfall for the crabs is despite their zeal, they aren't used to large scale battles or heavy losses. they're a brotherhood, a tight knit band of brothers so to speak. each squad is like a family, they dont have the numbers of the cadians, they dont have the shere power of other guard units. for cadians to invade a planet it's easy, they dont have to devote the majority of their entire army for it... in retrospect here's a rough estimation

cadians need to submit possibly only 2 or 3 percent of their entire army to invade a world, while pandora is devoting 70 percent of it's entire army for a planet. i think that's a fairly adequate size comparison. i am however likely to be proven wrong but the analogy should still stand to put things in perspective. this is the single largest battle the pandorans have entered since the destruction of their home world. 

esentialy it's a commissar still under the tutalage of another commissar, "fresh out of training" sorta thing, or in their case, fresh out of school. 
as for more fluff on the pandorans. well there's the long version and the short version. the long would be a tad too much to post here in this thread and not have someone go TLDR... 

here's the long version
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=97951

the short version... well as short as i can get it with expanding a bit, is as follows


Pandora was a prospering hive world back in the early days of the empire. during the heresy of horus however chaos made to invade the pandoran's subsector to make use of it's resources. the imperial navy there moved to stop them. the space marine fleet pulled out of the area leaving the imperial guard to fend for themselves beleving that the world was lost as it was being bombarded and few ships remained. the planet soon cracked asunder by the bombardment but the pandoran fleet contenued to engage the chaos forces even though they suffered heavy casualties, they even refused direct orders to retreat. the pandoran fleet managed to destroy the invading force, but they were too late to save their home world. because of this they have a grudge against the space marines to a degree. 

though their planet was shattered, the asteroid field it left behind seemed to sustane it's own atmosphere as the planet didn't detonate, but instead just broke apart. the pandorans refusing to give up on their home world colonized the astaroid field. 

after the heresy pandora slipped into obscurity as well as it's military force. it's contribution to the imperium but a small obscure footnote in the mountains of paperwork for the massive empire of man. 

the first "former" planatary govoner of the pandoran astaroid field as he called himself, soon set out to make directives for his people to help them survive on the astaroid field. certain measures had to be made to insure the survival of his people and their benefit to the imperium. it was at this time that he and the surviving members of the imperial guard command of the old pandorans began to debate what to do with their people, and instead of cowardice in their hearts after the destruction of their planet, only zeal remained, a blazing desire to serve the emperor remained. they began to analyze what the other regiments of guard provided the imperium, and what services it was lacking in. there were virtually no salvage groups for the imperial guard for the space hulk pheonomina, there were also few groups that specialized in aquatic warfare. with this in mind, the pandorans set out to create a force that would specialize in the strange, obscure, and less likely missions in the imperium so that when the emperor would have a need for such missions to be carried out, they would answer his holy call. 

it was with this in mind that the former planetary govoner of the pandoran asteroid field called out to forge world Ozz just one subsector over, requesting aid from their tech priests in salvaging and rebuilding their people. the mechanacus agreed on the condition that in the future, should the pandorans ever encounter any STCs, they report the finding to the mechanicus first and foremost before anyone else. seeing as this would help the imperium more than reporting it to an inquisitor who may hoard the STC to himself, they agreed with this secret objective. it was now that the mechanacus members of ozz helped develop and shape the people of pandora, organizing events, materials, and a way of life that was painstakingly crafted to insure their survival and get the people even as civilians, prepared for joining the new pandoran imperial guard regiment. it was the magos of ozz who even came up with the sport known as grapnel ball and instructed the first govoner to have his people preform this sport at least once per day. they deemed that this would increase the average spatial awareness of the citizens of pandora several fold... later it was discovered that this gave the people of pandora a horrid wonder lust that rivaled the Magos explorator fleets.... a welcome byproduct as far as the mechanacus was concerned... not so much for the people of pandora. 

with the new task in mind, the mechanacus set out to create a uniform with the remnants of the old pandoran military force to better adhere to both their public role, and the secret one dictated by the mechanacus. they set out to create a sealed environmental suit that could hold it's own in space, underwater, and hazardous environments... the mechanics realized that in order to adhere to the ability to search both in space, water, and forgotten tombs that the pandorans would need something that could seamlessly transition between atmospheric and void environments that ranged in a wide variety of hazards, be it temperature, airborne pathogens, or simple lack of breathable atmosphere. they also realized that radiation would be an issue and thus sought to input this data on Ozz's STC to begin production. thus the creation of the Ozz pattern pandoran armor for the imperial guard of pandora. 

near the end of the lifespan of the remnants of the old pandoran military, they were seeking a name for their army, for their force to serve the emperor they needed a name. simply calling themselves the pandorans would be far to simple as far as they were concerned. it was not untill the last remaining lord general of the old pandoran military commented on seeing a pandoran crab, a crustacean native to pandora, actually surviving in the harsh radiation filled areas of krieg that they had their name... they would be called the pandoran crabs, the fateful servants of the emperor who would go where others could not, or would not go.

it was nearly 100 years before pandora was producing it's first batch of imperial guard since the destruction of their home world. their first mission was as an aux unit for an inquisitor who was seeking to recover his predecessor's artifact that crashed into a ice asteroid near their subsector. they encountered the message by mistake. the call they sent out had been meant for the steel legion who was several months out. when the steel legion gave how long it would take to get to the inquisitor's position, the pandoran crabs chimed in unannounced, offering their aid. this was their first mission as a regiment. ever since the pandorans have been attempting to assist the empire any way they could. any time a call went out for the odd, strange, or obscure, they would answer as best they could. 

their zealous nature for aiding the imperium created a bit of a problem in the form of a inquisitorial investigation, several in fact. in the history of the pandoran crabs their asteroid field has been subject to 12 inquisitorial investigations for the same thing, chaos taint. each time the field was deemed "innocent", well as innocent as you can get in the imperium. their zeal was mistaken for blood lust and as such they paid for it. one inquisitor noted that their zeal while admirable, is unhealthy. 

the crabs are a more obscure regiment because of their nature. there are few water wars to be had, the missions to forgotten tombs or derelict ruins few and far between, and the exploration of space hulks isn't exactly a easy thing as they happen throughout the galaxy, and the pandorans are only in one small area. as such they're often mistaken for a mining or salvage crew instead of specialists. 

so imagine the look on the traitor governor's face when his system is suddenly invaded by modified mining ships and his planet is beseaged by what looks to be a swarm of salvage crews.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

I will put up my commissar cadet augustus for this one, but only if you swear its not going to fizzle out like the last one Das :angry:


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

hey you say that like i want it to fizzle out... i want it to suceed! i want to see this thing actualy take off and be as good as some of the other RPs here on heresy.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

alright then im in, using cadet Augustus from the one Pandoran RP. I will post it up later


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

hmmm. Will there be a limit to the Commisiar Cadet's available? If not the i will be one. But if there is then i will happily join as a Pandorian Crab.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Ill join this one, I will make a character sometime after this weekend.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Name: Augustus Selara

Age: 20

Sex: Male

Position: Cadet-Comissar 

Wargear: Pandoran Armor, Pandora Lasso, Airtank, Powerfist, Las Pistol

Apperance: Standing at an average 5 ft 10' and weighing 160 pounds, Augustus is in the best shape of his life. His boyishly good looks have been known to excite the women of the regiments he serves with, as his face has no scars, and his skin is still fair as he is relatively young compared to others. He wears the cadet-commissar uniform, with only the pandoran regimental symbol on the cap. He has dark, cloudy eyes, as well as short brown hair. 

Personality: A very well educated young man, Augustus takes his position as a cadet-comissar very seriously, and as such follows the rules and regulations of the Imperial Guard to the letter. Many at the schola said he had a rod up his backside, yet it was he who graduated with pride, not them. Somewhat easy to get along with, unless of course one disregards the rules and regulations, then Augustus will be the first to report it to his superior.

Biography: A native to pandora, Augustus was born to a poor family, his mother staying at home to take care of him and his 5 brothers, while his father worked long hours at the manufactorium, breaking his back to feed their family. As he got older, he couldn't shake the feeling of wanting something more from life, rather than just living out his miserable existance. As he grew, his parents realized that they could no longer support him, so as the youngest, they had him shipped away to the schola progenium. 

The schola was like heaven to Augustus, he loved the sheer amount of knowledge being given to him, as well as the close combat training. He noticed early on that the others at the schola did not like him, as they saw him as a do-good teachers pet. Augustus did not care, he strived to be better than the rest of his class mates, and succeeded in doing just that. Excelling in all courses of study, especially close combat, he was given the rank of cadet commissar and assigned to the 12th pandorans under Commissar Captain Nellis Moran.

Serving under Nellis for the next year, Augustus grew to respect the man he served under, seeing him as fair and just. Augustus has learned a great deal under Moran's tutelage, and follows Moran's example of rigid discipline. 
He has found that while at first, it seemed that Nellis did not want to teach,but after the past year Augustus has found that Nellis has taken him under his wing, and Augustus finds him an extremely competent teacher and has learned many valuable things about the responsibilities of a commissar, as well as being an example to the men. 

Finding out about the malmoris insurrection from several vox casts and recruitment posters, Augustus was surprised when his commissar put in papers that would be sending them in with the assault. Being the largest assault since Pandora was destroyed, Augustus wouldn't miss it for the world, and agreed completely with Nellis' idea that no native pandoran should miss the fight.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

given the nature of cadets, i will allow up to but no more than 3 cadet commissars.... my reasoning for this is well generaly the cadet squads if memory serves me right is about 6 to 9 cadets per one commissar.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

still need those applications people


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Still interested in this RP, just doesn't seem that there is going to happen that much. Not really that interested to spend energy on creating a character that will not be used.


----------

